# winter prep



## papachappy7 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got an observation hive started in August. It's two deep frames and one medium frame. We are going to have some cold nights this weekend. The hive has 1/8 " glass and 1/4 " plywood covering it. It is under my carport. My though was to cover it with a blanket on these cold nights. My question is, do I need to cover all or most of the vent holes? They will of course have the entrance tube open all the time. I will uncover during the day when the temps rise. Thanks for your help


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

My opinion I would not cover all the vent holes you need a way to get rid of the condensation that will form inside from the temperature difference between the inside of the hive and the outdoor temperature.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

The bees in my ob hive propolized the vent holes closed two years ago. Every now and again I try to open them up, but they just plug them closed again. The only openings my hive has now are the entrance tube and the screen where the feeder jar sits. I wouldn't worry too much....the bees know what they need. Besides, hollow trees don't have vent holes.


----------

